
EyeEm's new app finds your best photos for you - herval
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/12/eyeem-the-roll/
======
zimpenfish
"small thumbnails of the images are uploaded to our server"

This is the part which blocks it for me[1] - although I will give them credit
for being upfront and honest about it when you launch the app the first time.

[1] if they release a phone-local version, however limited, I'll definitely
give that a proper go to see how good their tech is.

~~~
shackenberg
Thanks for the feedback: Here the relevant quote from our TOS:

> All photos reviewed and organized via the App will only be saved temporarily
> on servers for the duration of the review process. The photos will be
> deleted immediately upon completion of such process. We will not make your
> photos available to others and we will not store them. No human will ever
> see your photos during the review process.

[http://roll.eyeem.com/privacy.html](http://roll.eyeem.com/privacy.html)

Also note that we are a German company, so German privacy laws apply.

~~~
zimpenfish
Ta. I have been mostly reassured and given it a go.

